# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Ron Paul on Jimmy Dore's Show 6/19 (tube added)

## Unregistered

update:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4khUAZN9F0


--


https://www.youtube.com/user/TYTComedy/videos

Ron's not afraid to speak his message to anyone, unlike many others

----------


## dannno



----------


## Sammy

Ron Paul just bashed the new Deal on Jimmy's show...I love it!

----------


## RonZeplin

Awesome.  Caught the last 10 minutes or so, I guess.

----------


## dannno

Amazing, I did not see one negative comment against Ron in the comment section in the video.. I'm quite sure they were there somewhere, but all the ones I read were positive, and they were flowing like a river.

----------


## dannno

Jimmy Dore says he regularly watches the Liberty Report. 

He wants to have Ron Paul back on to get more into the economics, which they talked a lot about, but they were really focusing on foreign policy for most of it.

----------


## jkr

THAT
WAS
AWESOME


MOR PLZ!

----------


## Danke

Ron Paul Loves Rand Paul As Much As He Loves Hating Muslims

----------


## Danke



----------


## juleswin

> Ron Paul Loves Rand Paul As Much As He Loves Hating Muslims


He unlike Glenn Beck is actually coming around.

----------


## dannno

> Ron Paul Loves Rand Paul As Much As He Loves Hating Muslims


4 years old, but good to know. He seems to have realized he was wrong about him, I mean that video was just ridiculous.. and is warming up to him now.

----------


## dannno

> 


LOL... lots of material here for Ron to correct him on.

----------


## Anti Globalist

And now I can't watch it because its unavailable.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> And now I can't watch it because its unavailable.


Free market FTW.

----------


## dannno

> Ron Paul Loves Rand Paul As Much As He Loves Hating Muslims


And today...

----------


## Danke

> And today...



I don't understand the connection.  In 2015 Jimmy was an adult, and he still currently supports socialism.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


Lesson to “libertarians”. The left will attack you on everything, except for the few who stubbornly claim to be anti-war, and they will still attack you on everything else. On the other hand, even some of those who claim to be libertarians will attack you for being anti-war (Sarwark, LP, etc).

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> And now I can't watch it because its unavailable.


Lol. Scrubbed. Search “Jimmy Dore Ron Paul” for last 24 hours? “No results found.

Edit: Apparently it was re-uploaded later.

----------


## Unregistered

Brian4Liberty writes: "Lol. Scrubbed. Search Jimmy Dore Ron Paul for last 24 hours? No results found.

Brian4Liberty: Jimmy Dore takes all of his livestream videos off youtube soon after broadcast. That's how he can monetize them, which Ron Paul fans should appreciate.

He will post the interview with Ron Paul soon. It may be on his "Premium" section on his website jimmydorecomedy   com or it may be on his regular free youtube channel. Many many videos from Dore do not make it to the free channel. 

He's one of the few people on Youtube that have learned how to maximize the monetization. Sad to see the worst assumed, after Dore had Paul on and treated him with the respect that he deserves.

Jimmy Dore is one of the few people in the US that can actually motivate people to action. Watch what happens. And watch the replay soon, either after paying for the content, or on the youtube free channel.

----------


## dannno

> I don't understand the connection.  In 2015 Jimmy was an adult, and he still currently supports socialism.


He took the correct position on a conservative not getting into Harvard because he made some racist comments a while back in private, for comedic purposes. In the older video he gave Ron Paul a hard time for racist comments that he never even made. Now he is a huge Ron Paul fan, so clearly he eventually found out he got snookered by the msm on that one. Jimmy Dore is growing as a person. 

I don't know if you saw the interview with Ron Paul today, but toward the end he let him rip on economics, and told him he wanted to come back and hear more about economics. We will see how it goes. 

I think what's happening is that he sees the writing on the wall, and that conservatives are the primary target under attack by the establishment.. He couldn't see it before. He asks himself "why?" Just like he is asking why Trump is always under attack. He says good things about Trump, but still has to say he is against him on the whole because he has a progressive audience. But I think there is a chance he may end up having completely different political views if he takes this libertarian stuff more seriously. 

He said he watches the Liberty Report regularly.

Like I said, there was a stream of positive comments coming in on his channel during the interview with almost no negative comments, I didn't even see any. He knows he won't upset his audience for having him on because his audience isn't brainwashed by the msm and they are anti-corporatist. Ron Paul has a way of explaining his views on economics that are well suited for socialists. They might still think "but I STILL think we can get good Democratic government that won't become corrupt, if only we tried harder and educated more people!!!" but they see his point, don't hold his views against him and may even alter their viewpoint eventually. Eventually they may see that govt. cannot be anything but corrupt. Or they may look more into the arguments about how socialism actually hurts poor people because you disincentivize production of goods that make things cheaper for poor people to buy. They become dependent on government. Etc.

----------


## dannno

Thanks for the info, Brian might want to merge this with the main thread.

----------


## devil21

> Lol. Scrubbed. Search “Jimmy Dore Ron Paul” for last 24 hours? “No results found.”


Other comments indicate that his live shows aren't saved to video but segments are soon after edited into individual videos.  If that holds true the RP interview should be up in a day or so.  Keep this thread bumped so it can be embedded when available, sounds like a good watch.

----------


## dannno



----------


## dannno

bump

----------


## dannno



----------


## Danke

> 



Guy is such a hypocrite:




> Ron Paul Loves Rand Paul As Much As He Loves Hating Muslims

----------


## dannno

> Guy is such a hypocrite:


....or he just realized he was wrong (which he admits in the interview on other topics)

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Old-school left wing anti-war boomerism is in its last gasps with people like Tulsi and Jimmy Dore. Within a decade at most it will be completely gone from remotely mainstream discourse. The new breed of leftist doesn't seem to care at all about foreign policy as long as the pro-war crowd heaps praise onto illegal immigrants and drag kids.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Old-school left wing anti-war boomerism is in its last gasps with people like Tulsi and Jimmy Dore. Within a decade at most it will be completely gone from remotely mainstream discourse. The new breed of leftist doesn't seem to care at all about foreign policy as long as the pro-war crowd heaps praise onto illegal immigrants and drag kids.


Soon they will want to take us to war on behalf of illegal invaders around the world and to force all cultures to embrace pedos.

----------


## jkr

more! more!

----------

